# Have you ever seen one of these



## pete4170 (Jan 31, 2008)

It is known as a chord player and makes it easy for people, who have trouble fingering, to get clear sound. There are many patents, but I have yet to see any of these offered for sale. If you have any info about a manufacturer or retailer of this product, pls respond.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry Pete can you re-post the picture, I don't see anything excepting that infamous red cross.Ship


----------



## pete4170 (Jan 31, 2008)

okay, how do I post an image from my desktop, because the url way doesn't work


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You could use Photobucket.com its a free photoshare site.louis


----------



## pete4170 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just looked at posting rules...I'm not allowed to post images, can this be changed?


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

maybe you have to have a certain post count...

anyways, you could just host it somewhere like Imageshack.us or photobucket.com and then just link to it...


----------



## pete4170 (Jan 31, 2008)

easier way
go to swapace.com and search for "guitar chord player"


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

You have got to be kidding - like the basic chords wouldnt take someone about a day to learn - whats next - a device to strum it for you as well !

The fun in playing a guitar is learning how to play it -not some device to do it for you .


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL...my daughter got this computer program called "Guitar Hero" where you have 5 different coloured buttons to push representing 5 chords and you "play along" with a sound track and the colour and time of each button is represented by a scrolling " guitar neck staff". We tried it and I really sucked. Good part was...so did she.
Anyhow,that was 3 months ago and now she can kick my butt. If she had put the same effort and time into learning a real guitar, she woud be able to play it as well. 
I really should try to figure out what chords the buttons really represent and see if they hold "true" on a song for song basis.
Perhaps if i get some down time.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Grenvilleter said:


> I really should try to figure out what chords the buttons really represent and see if they hold "true" on a song for song basis.
> Perhaps if i get some down time.


Don't bother, no relevance whatsoever. I know how to play a couple of the GH songs in real life and it is what it is..just a video game. Fun though :smile:


----------

